# PA RCI resorts



## justnosy (Jan 7, 2009)

looking to go President's week (mon - thurs) 

doing a current search - only one that really meets my criteria (2 bedrooms) is the Villas at Fairway

Tanglwood Resort has a 1 bdrm for my timeframe

Eagle Village at Tamiment Resort has a 2 bedroom starting 2/17

Of the 3 listed - which one is the best to stay at for snow tubing/skiing? Where and how far is it to go for those activities? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you looked into Silverwood @ Treasure Lake?  RCI #2075.  They have all 2 BR units and have just gone through a referbishment of all units.  It is truly a wild life resort with deer everywhere.  There used to be skiing at the resort but because of expenses they no longer have this.  They do have tubing and sled riding and beautiful scenery.  Skiing is nearby but I can't remember where.  I could find out for you if your interested.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's some info about winter sports from the site www.800poconos.com. I use that one whenever we go to the Poconos--it's a very good site!

http://www.800poconos.com/listings2/index.cfm?catid=1036&notify=1

HTH! I'm sorry I can't give you more info, but we don't ski--in fact we've seldom been to the Poconos in the winter. Be sure to look at where the resorts are actually located--Villas of Fairway and Shawnee, for example, are on the eastern edge of Pennsylvania, but some of the other resorts are farther west and more of a drive if you're coming from Port Jefferson.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 8, 2009)

Tanglwood has skiing onsite, however the timeshares are located in 4 different locations. Only 1 is on the ski slope. Fernwood (Villas at Fairway) has snow tubing. Shawnee has both, I think. Split Rock is right near Big Boulder/Jack Frost. I'm not a skier but Camelback is probably the favorite ski area up here. It's in between Shawnee & Split Rock. I'd stay away from Tamiment.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 8, 2009)

Camelback is in Tannersville, just off I-80.  They have a very large snow tubing park, which runs day and night - in addition to skiing.


----------



## justnosy (Jan 14, 2009)

*thanks*

for the replies/suggestions...didn't decide fast enough so availability is gone...


----------

